

Tutorial: SSH into ec2 with one simple keyword - wesleyzhao
http://wesleyzhao.com/tutorial-a-slick-way-to-ssh-into-your-aws-ec2

======
mooism2
Why use a shell script instead of adding to ~/.ssh/config?

